# Tony Bigot - Presents - Open to the public



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb480/fishwalton/Bigot/TonyBigotflyerjpg_zpsaf48469d.jpg

Great opportunity to meet an angler that is well known here in the Panhandle for his fishing knowledge in local waters. Tony Bigot will present news on tackle and vendors he represents, and discuss all type of recreational fishing in local waters. 

Tony Bigot, Professional Angler, Jan 17 11:00 AM McClains Family Steak House, Hwy 331 next to Lowes just off the Interatate, DeFuniak Springs, FL 

This is open to public so join us for the program and enjoy the buffet offered by the restaurant.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

WOW. Thanks Fish. Hope to be there. If your there hope to meet you.


----------

